# Is plastiKote safe?



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Has anyone used it?

If not I'll just do a pva/sand mix.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

anythings safe as long as its sealed : victory:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I know, I just can't be bothered with all that sealing again. I was hoping someone would say...yes it's fine, unlike most other paints you don't have to seal it....I'm odd like that.


----------



## joffy (Feb 14, 2008)

Say's on B&Q; *VOC level: * Very High, so I'd personally not use it.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

if you go into a model shop/craft shop, have a look at the water based acrylic spray paints =] I've used them before, or thinned acrylic paint in an air brush, with no problems, just leave it far 48 hours at least, in a well ventillated place for any possible fumes to dissipate


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I was going to use one of the cracked rock effect cans....but now not so sure.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

lol plastikote is massively high VOC and the bits would come off and get eaten!

lazy bugger - seal it!


----------

